# Elysian/Cadian Army



## crossbonesx11 (Oct 15, 2009)

I started gaming in 1999 and have taken a few small breaks and one larger. Been out of the seen since 2004 and had never had a fully painted army. So now I am coming back and going big. Doing a completely kitbashed army from Cadians, Catachans, Elysians and even some SM scout stuff. The majority of the force will be Veterans but I will have 3 distinct but yet similar uniforms for platoon guardsmen, vets and stormtroopers. The army will be heavily thematic based on SWAT and urban military forces. More worried about fluff and visuals than competitiveness.

Cadian Platoon Guardsmen
Head: Heavy Cadian with shades
Torso: Cadian
Arms: Cadian with Elysian Lasguns
Legs: Catachans
File off all the Imperial Eagles

Cadian Veteran
Head: Heavy Cadian with shades with a Greenstuff balaclavas
Torso: Cadian
Arms: Cadian with Elysian Lasguns
Legs: Catachans
File off all the Imperial Eagles
Every 3rd Guardsmen will have a riot shield to represent Carapace Armor

Cadian Stormtroopers
Head: Cadian Respirator from Forgeworld
Torso: Cadian
Arms: Cadian with Elysian Lasguns
Legs: Catachans
Grav Shutes
File off all the Imperial Eagles
Every 3rd Guardsmen will have a riot shield to represent Carapace Armor

Elysian Platoon Guardsmen
Head: Elysian
Torso: Elysian
Arms: Elysian
Legs: Elysian

Elysian Veteran
Head: Elysian with a Greenstuff balaclavas
Torso: Cadian
Arms: Elysian with Greenstuff over the quilted pads
Legs: Elysian with Greenstuff over the quilted pads

Elysian Stormtroopers
Head: Elysian Respirator from Forgeworld
Torso: Cadian
Arms: Elysian with Greenstuff over the quilted pads
Legs: Elysian with Greenstuff over the quilted pads
Grav Shutes

As of right now I am planning on trying (and feel free to give any blunt opinions or comments I have not painted anything smaller than a GI Joe in a couple years) Dheneb Stone for the fatigues, Adeptus Battlegrey armor with Codex Grey hightlights and Badab Black wash, and Kommando Khaki webbing.

Going to start with an Elysian Company Command squad, Elysian Veteran Squad and a Cadian Veteran Squad. I have been compiling bits and won a Elysian Command Squad from eBay. Putting them in a bits box until I can afford to order an Elysian squad, 2 Elysian weapon packs, bases and shields. Will probably be able to start the Cadians soon though.

Elysian Sergeant 1









Elysian 1

















Elysian 2

















Elysian 3









Elysian 3 with 1st round of Greenstuff (First attempt ever)









Bases I am using









To do lists


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

they look prety cool if youre doing a swat team look and care more for looks ive heard that people have doon guardsmen repeling from valkaries good luck with the green stuff


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

This sounds like an intersesting concept for an IG army, especially incorporating balaclavas... something I have not yet seen done. Nice to see how you have it all planned out too, that's something I should do instead of my hap-hazard fashion. Now lets see a test scheme for your camo.


----------



## crossbonesx11 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey guys, glad to be here.

Do you guys think I should use scout shoty arms or FW Vet upgrades with shotys for the Cadians?


----------

